# UFC 210 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFC 210 takes place in two weeks starting at appr. 6:15 PM ET or 10:15 PM GMT. There is a LHW title fight on this event live from the KeyBank Center in Buffalo, NY! Here we go!










Since the champ, HitOrGetHit, signed up for this event, he'll defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> Daniel Cormier (18-1) vs. Anthony Johnson (22-5)
> Chris Weidman (13-2) vs. Gegard Mousasi (41-6-2)
> Cynthia Calvillo (4-0) vs. Pearl Gonzalez (6-1)
> Thiago Alves (21-11) vs. Patrick Cote (23-10)
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. You can change picks you send leading up the event, but not once it starts. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*Main Event Results on pg 3

HitOrGetHit (20-31-1) vs boatoar (43-21-1)

Main Card

John8204 (42-33-1) vs Andrus (22-33)
LizaG (12-15) vs Joabbuac (18-19)
*










*Members signed up:

boatoar
LizaG
Andrus
HitOrGetHit
John8204
Joabbuac
dudeabides
*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Apr. 8th by 6:15 PM Eastern.*


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Crap undercard but I'm in


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in, would like a crack at that belt or an interim belt.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Andrus said:


> I'm in, would like a crack at that belt or an interim belt.


Break out the red panties.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Break out the red panties.


Didn't I call you out after my last win?

FYI...every night is red panties night...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Didn't I call you out after my last win?
> 
> FYI...every night is red panties night...


Well then you two yell at Dude and make him figure out who is wearing red panties!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Well then you two yell at Dude and make him figure out who is wearing red panties!


Actually, I'm not online enough to defend each time should I win, so from now on I'll just play spoiler to all the possible contenders


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Actually, I'm not online enough to defend each time should I win, so from now on I'll just play spoiler to all the possible contenders


Don't be scared homie!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Don't be scared homie!


I'm thinking of fairness to everyone that takes part


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LizaG said:


> I'm thinking of fairness to everyone that takes part


Just pull a Conor and run away with the belt. :dunno:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Just pull a Conor and run away with the belt. :dunno:


Or she could run off to a boxing forum and challenge a champion there.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Or she could run off to a boxing forum and challenge a champion there.


That would be me anyway... i am the James Toney of fight forums bitch.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Spite said:


> Or she could run off to a boxing forum and challenge a champion there.


Hmmmm, where can I find a well-populated Boxing Forum that runs a CPL?

@Joabbuac ?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> That would be me anyway... i am the James Toney of fight forums bitch.


Damn beat me by 2 minutes lol


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I havent been on a well populated boxing forum for about 5 years... but..

http://www.koboxingforum.com/showthread.php?t=766

Season 7 motherfukrs.... only time i entered, only time they had a prize too... bastards, missed a few weeks to, bow down...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I havent been on a well populated boxing forum for about 5 years... but..
> 
> http://www.koboxingforum.com/showthread.php?t=766
> 
> Season 7 motherfukrs.... only time i entered, only time they had a prize too... bastards, missed a few weeks to, bow down...


LMAO no signed gloves for you. What are coins, are they like vcredits?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> LMAO no signed gloves for you. What are coins, are they like vcredits?


Uhuh.... don't even get me started :laugh: Their champion caught a months ban at his coronation though.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Lol. Only red panty night gonna be had by dat real champ.

Holla at that rematch. This time the winner takes more than 3/12 

No more burritos breh, let's actually train for this.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Championship Pick 'em UFC 210 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*









for the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Championship Pick 'em League Title... of the world. ... Introducing first, the challenger... in the blue corner... this man is a feather-weight... hailing from Burnaby, British Columbia, Canada... he is the former CPL champion... boatoar! And ... Fighting out of the red corner... Needing no introduction the world over... this man is known as -DayDay Knucks-.. fighting out of Florida in the USA! .... he is the... REIGNING... and DEFENDING... UNDISPUTED... CPL Champion of the world... HitOrGetHit!! 

"Let's get it on!"...

Main Event

*HitOrGetHit *(20-31-1) vs *boatoar *(43-21-1)

The sign ups are still open til the fights this coming weekend. There's a stand-in so anyone who signs up first would make a new matchup on the main card. Thanks for signing up everybody it should be a good one.

Main Card

*John8204 *(42-33-1) vs *Andrus *(22-33)
*LizaG *(12-15) vs *Joabbuac *(18-19)











*Remember, to not miss any picks, send your picks in a PM/post here Saturday Apr. 8th by 6:15 PM Eastern. *​


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Liza, you sexy little thang.... no mercy.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

After I beat John, I will take that belt from its owner, there will be tears involved.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

It's hard picking when you don't even watch MMA anymore, but I gave it the ol' college try


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Andrus said:


> After I beat John, I will take that belt from its owner, there will be tears involved.


So you're saying after I beat a 20-31 opp, I have you at currently 22-33 to tangle with? 

**** sakes, just gimme CM Punk, he'd give me more tears. 

Dem Glass Joe Warriors trynna get on dat champ level. Big talk from the local circuit tough guy. 

I'll see ya at 211 kiddo. If I feel you deserve it. You'll need to win by 30 pts tomorrow to get a sniff though, so be careful with your confidence order, sweetie.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

boatoar said:


> So you're saying after I beat a 20-31 opp, I have you at currently 22-33 to tangle with?
> 
> **** sakes, just gimme CM Punk, he'd give me more tears.
> 
> ...


You seem like DC who is more focused on Jon Jones than his current opponent (Rumble). It might just bite you.

And I believe you have a padded record so it doesn't matter what mine is as I am a true warrior.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

boatoar said:


> So you're saying after I beat a 20-31 opp, I have you at currently 22-33 to tangle with?
> 
> **** sakes, just gimme CM Punk, he'd give me more tears.
> 
> ...


You losing to me was like Matt Serra/GSP, only instead of a dominant finish, Serra somehow managed a terribly boring split decision victory.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You losing to me was like Matt Serra/GSP, only instead of a dominant finish, Serra somehow managed a terribly boring split decision victory.


In a weird way, Serra managing to split decision GSP would be so much more impressive :laugh:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC 210 Championship Pick 'em
*​
The correct calls were:



> Bibulatov UD
> Chookagian SD
> Green SD
> Gillespie KO 1
> ...


*The Matchups*


*Main Event

HitOrGetHit (21-31-1) vs boatoar (43-22-1)

Fight won by HitOrGetHit 146 to 127!! FOTN!

And ... STILL.. the champ of the CPL... here's your belt:











Main Card

John8204 (42-34-1) vs Andrus (23-33)
Fight won by Andrus 201 to 141! KOTN!

LizaG (12-16) vs Joabbuac (19-19)
Fight won by Joabbuac 184 to 153! SOTN!

*​
Thanks for playing everybody, see you next month for the next event if you want to play. High score went to Andrus with an amazing 11 right.

*Picks*

HitOrGetHit


> Myles Jury via Unanimous Decision *23*
> Thiago Alves via Split Decision *27*
> Jan Blachowicz via Split Decision :thumbsdown:
> Charles Oliveira via Sub. Rd. 3 *25*
> ...


boatoar


> Magomed Bibulatov sub 2 *23*
> Gregor Gillespie UD *22*
> Kamaru Usman UD *29*
> Gegard Mousasi UD *20*
> ...


John8204


> 1.) Cynthia Calvillo Sub1 *23*
> 2.) Kamaru Usman UD *30*
> 3.) Anthony Johnson TKO1 :thumbsdown:
> 4.) Shane Burgos TKO2 *25*
> ...


Andrus


> Gegard Mousasi (41-6-2) KO 2nd *31*
> Anthony Johnson (22-5) KO 2nd :thumbsdown:
> Patrick Cummins (8-4) KO 2nd *21*
> Myles Jury (15-2) UD *20*
> ...


LizaG


> Chris Weidman UD :thumbsdown:
> Daniel Cormier UD *22*
> Patrick Cote UD :thumbsdown:
> Cynthia Calvillo Sub 2 *25*
> ...


Joabbuac


> Myles Jury KO 2 *28*
> Magomed Bibulatov SUB 1 *22*
> Kamaru Usman UD *29*
> Cynthia Calvillo SUB 1 *25*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yeesh Cummins sucks. And Aldana was Better IMO. crappy split! let's go Cummins third!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

the fack big John. stole my finish there.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a bet on Spunk... so i am glad ref him stick around to score that bullshit decision (i had it a draw :/)


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

**** yes!! Charlie Olives! hit him +200. 

Got scared on here, but so happy he won. If I lose this matchup off his win? no issues. One of my faves.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

boatoar said:


> **** yes!! Charlie Olives! hit him +200.
> 
> Got scared on here, but so happy he won. If I lose this matchup off his win? no issues. One of my faves.


Ha, got him at +275 

Got Alves here too +150


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

My goodness what a way to end the last two fights.

I'm still very angry about Rumble's gameplan. Clearly since he was thinking retirement he tried going back to wrestling roots to prove it to himself and then of course gassed super early and gave up like he does. 

****.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Also, grats to mah man hogh. You da man now. I'm fackin garbage. I got a new job I have to go home for. Peace.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Well I got properly thrashed, and it didn't feel like the fun kind...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Did I win lol? I am closing at work. Haven't seen any of the fights.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks to everybody for playing, the results are added up back on page 3.

Congrats on a big title defense to the champ @HitOrGetHit, and a huge win for @Andrus, and a nice job as well by @Joabbuac


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

And a fight of the night to make up for our shit show last time!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

@HitOrGetHit Shall we dance at UFC 211 or in 2 weeks at the Lobov vs Swanson card? 

Huge win for me, I would've had 12 correct instead of 11 as I did a last minute change between Calvillo and the implant girl. Mostly because it was disclosed she got them. My bad.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Unlucky Liza, rare that i get a win over you


----------

